# Unmentionable waters



## Benji-bass (Jul 25, 2011)

Can anybody clue me in as to why we cannot discuss certain bodies of water? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Too fragile to send masses of people to.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Were a powerfull force....

When I went to CA couple months ago... my thread made it to the 2nd page of google in 2 weeks. Kinda put a lot of things in perspective.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Benji-bass (Jul 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> Too fragile to send masses of people to.


Makes sense. Is there a resource for stream maps u know of? I have navionics but has very little info on streams. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

This book is a great start...

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Rivers-Fish-Michigan-Tom-Huggler/dp/0923756116/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1345184029&sr=8-7&keywords=fish+michigan+tom+huggler"]Amazon.com: 50 Rivers (Fish Michigan) (9780923756116): Tom Huggler, Gary Barfknecht: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41DFgDc15nL[/ame]

There's a "50 More Rivers" book as well, I just didn't see it listed. Excellent resource!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Steve said:


> Too fragile to send masses of people to.


Yep, if I may quote Voltaire, or the first crappy Spiderman movie, "With great power comes great responsibility".

Who knows who is reading what's put up on a website that gets thousands of views. A responsible angler who understands maintaining a limited resource, or Joe Idiot who "fishes" with Michigan Crickets and dynamite. With the ability to inform the responsible comes the danger of enabling the stupid. The internet lacks the ability to filter out the neanderthals.

Speaking of books, Jim Bedford wrote one that touches on a lot without giving too much away IMO....although that book has some who would disagree.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Benji-bass said:


> Makes sense. Is there a resource for stream maps u know of? I have navionics but has very little info on streams.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Save this link.....

http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/fishing/troutmaps.asp


----------



## RichNavionics (Apr 2, 2012)

Navionics does not list streams, but you can look up lake names instead. here is the link to see lake listings under *coverage*.
http://www.navionics.com//hotmaps-premium


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

mich atlas highlights designated waters,state/public land,acesses pretty well,published by sportsmans connection,its not cheap tho


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I took a fellow fisherman to a few of my favorite ice fishing spots and he swore he would not tell anyone. The first year he lived up to his word. The second year it was a different story. Multiply that by 1000.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Trout spots are like grouse spots and are like morel spots. When you have a honey hole, you might be able to "share" it with 1 or 2 other people....but when word gets out and 10-20 people show up.....it is a disaster. I have seen families literally torn apart over small favorite spots.....of trout, morels, and grouse. Sad, but very true. Just because you just found it and are excited to share it doesn't mean that someone else hasn't been there for 30+ years and enjoying it also. You plaster it all over the internet, and very quickly there can be nothing left to enjoy in a small honey hole.


----------



## kcephoto (Sep 5, 2012)

amen to that. One of my spots has been ruined due to that. Last year I was catching bass like crazy there, not its over-fished. People with coolers there all the time. My strike count has diminished severely


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

wartfroggy said:


> Trout spots are like grouse spots and are like morel spots. When you have a honey hole, you might be able to "share" it with 1 or 2 other people....but when word gets out and 10-20 people show up.....it is a disaster. I have seen families literally torn apart over small favorite spots.....of trout, morels, and grouse. Sad, but very true. Just because you just found it and are excited to share it doesn't mean that someone else hasn't been there for 30+ years and enjoying it also. You plaster it all over the internet, and very quickly there can be nothing left to enjoy in a small honey hole.


This statement is very true. Heck, there are other places that are mentionable that didn't see any pressure at certain times of the year. The pressure has sky rocketed since this site took off. People don't believe us but its hard to blame anything else when the parking lots were empty during the winter and now they are full on 25 degree days at 8 AM in the morning. Then you wonder why so many people and come here and see a post the day before.


----------

